# Icy Box und das Netzwerk



## Pydná (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen ...

ich habe folgendes problem oder ich sagen wir so ich weiss noch nicht mal ob das überhaupt möglich ist was ich möchte.

Also ich habe mir vor kurzen eine Icy Box gekauft Mp309 ...(bla bla bla) diese Funktioniert auch zwischen meinen eigenen PC und der Box einwandfrei. Allerdings möchte ich auch von anderen PC´s darauf zugreifen können die im Netzwerk sind oder per Fernzugriff über FTP wenn das möglich ist. Die momentante Konfiguration sieht so aus ...

PC1 und PC2 sind mit einen Router (W-Lan) verbunden der sie ins I-Net bringt.
PC1 und PC2 können über W-Lan Datenaustauschen.
PC1 ist über ein Lan Kabel mit der Icy Box verbunden.

Nun möchte ich auch mit PC2 auf die Icy Box zugreifen können ohne den Standort der Icy Box zu ändern, mir ist klar wenn ich sie an den Router mit anschliesse das es dann sofort gehen würde. Aber dann habe ich den Luxus der Box ja nicht mehr auf meinen LCD Fernseher.

Wie kann ich die Box also so auch für PC2 im Netzwerk sichtbar machen und Daten aufspielen oder von der Box abspielen. Die Icy Box unterstützt verschiedene Server darunter FTP Server, Samba Server, NFS Server, myiHome Server, UPnP AV Server.

Der UPnP AV Server läuft zu PC1 mit der direktverbindung über Lan Kabel reibungslos, genauso habe ich sie als Netzlaufwerk mit PC1 verbunden was auch prima klappt. Aber jedoch nicht auf PC2

Die Anleitung der Box bringt mich nicht wirklich weiter, und ein gutes Forum dafür habe ich auch nicht gefunden. Wenn hier jemand Tipps, Ideen zur Lösung oder hinweise auf andere Seiten gefunden hat währe ich sehr dankbar diese mit mir zu teilen.

Produktseite > Externe Gehäuse

Datenblatt (PDF) > http://www.raidsonic.de/de/data/data_pdf/icybox/datasheet_ib-mp309_d.pdf

Handbuch (ZIP,PDF) > http://www.raidsonic.de/de/data/data_pdf/handbuch-IB-MP309HW/Version 1.2.0.zip


LG Pydná


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Juni 2009)

Du hast an pc1 also 2 lan-anschlüsse?(einer verbunden mit router und einer mit icy box)
Wenn ja,dann richte doch einfach eine netzwerkbrücke ein.Dann funktioniert pc1 über die 2 anschlüsse wie ein switch und hat selbst auch zugriff darauf.


----------



## Pydná (19. Juni 2009)

Netzwerkbrücke hört sich gut an, habe ich selber garnicht dran gedacht das könnte funktionieren. PC1 hat keine 2 Lan-Anschlüsse sondern eine die ist mit der Box verbunden. Den Router erreiche ich über eine eingebaute PCI W-Lan Karte. PC2 ist zwei Stockwerke unter mir wo auch der Router steht.

Kann ich also auch die Netzwerkbrücke zwischen der Drahtlosen Netzwerkverbindung und der Lan-Verbindung herstellen ?

Wenn ja wie gehe ich da vor ? Habe das in dieser weise noch nie gemacht.

LG Pydná


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Juni 2009)

Pydná schrieb:


> Kann ich also auch die Netzwerkbrücke zwischen der Drahtlosen Netzwerkverbindung und der Lan-Verbindung herstellen ?


Jup,das geht.



> Wenn ja wie gehe ich da vor ? Habe das in dieser weise noch nie gemacht.


Unter vista: Systemsteuerung->netzwerk und freigabecenter->netzwerkverbindungen verwalten (links im fenster)->beide verbindungen markieren->rechtsklick und auf "verbindung überbrücken".
unter xp: genau so,nur das du in der systemsteuerung glaube kein "netzwerk und freigabecenter" hast,sondern nur "netzwerk" (o.ä.) und dort gleich zu den verbindungen kommst.
Mit der überbrückung werden die 2 verbindungen wie eine behandelt (dein rechner hat für beide nur eine ip,subnetzmaske usw.) und es könnte passieren,das die zuweisung per dhcp nicht mehr will.


----------



## Pydná (19. Juni 2009)

Habs soeben mal eingestellt der wollte ne Win XP CD die musste ich erst mal suchen ^^
Sieht bisher gut aus mal den neustart machen und dann vom anderen Rechner aus testen.
Ich melde mich nochmals ...

LG Pydná


----------



## dot (19. Juni 2009)

Ansonsten die Box auf PC1 als Netzlaufwerk einbinden und das dann normal freigeben.


----------



## Pydná (19. Juni 2009)

So nach dem neustart gab es folgende probleme ...

1. Gab es einen Konflikt mir der Ip-Adresse, hab eigentlich überall automatisch beziehen, auch die verwendeten Ip´s die angezeigt wurden gab es nicht doppelt nicht an PC1 und nicht an PC2

2. Habe ich sobald ich die Drahtlosnetzwerk Verbindung zu der Brücke hinzufüge kein I-Net, nicht nach neustart und auch neu installieren der W-Lan Karte brachte nix, die Verbindung wurde immer wieder 2sek nach connect gekickt


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Juni 2009)

Pydná schrieb:


> So nach dem neustart gab es folgende probleme ...
> 
> 1. Gab es einen Konflikt mir der Ip-Adresse, hab eigentlich überall automatisch beziehen, auch die verwendeten Ip´s die angezeigt wurden gab es nicht doppelt nicht an PC1 und nicht an PC2
> 
> 2. Habe ich sobald ich die Drahtlosnetzwerk Verbindung zu der Brücke hinzufüge kein I-Net, nicht nach neustart und auch neu installieren der W-Lan Karte brachte nix, die Verbindung wurde immer wieder 2sek nach connect gekickt


Ok,da wird wohl der dhcp (automatische adresszuweisung) nicht mehr wollen.Also mußt du alles von hand einstellen.
Das du xp hast weiß ich ja jetzt.Deshalb währe noch die frage,was für einen router benutzt du?


----------



## Pydná (19. Juni 2009)

Jo Win XP SP3, Router T-Com Speedport W 700 V


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Juni 2009)

Dann mache mal einen rechtsklick auf die netzwerkbrücke und gehe in der liste auf eigenschaften.In dem jetzt erscheinenden fenster machst du in der liste einen doppelklick auf "internetprotokoll version 4 (TCP/IP v4)" (so in der richtung müßte es heißen).In dem nun folgenden fenster kannst du die ip,subnetzmaske,standardgateway und den bevorzugten dns-server eingeben und dort trägst du folgendes ein:
IP-Adresse: 192.168.002.003
Subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.000
Standardgateway: 192.168.002.001
Bevorzugter DNS-Server: 192.168.002.001

Die 192.168.002.001 ist dabei die ip deines routers.Ich denke doch mal,das du sie noch auf standard hast.Damit diese einstellungen was bewirken,muß natürlich deine w-lan verbindung mit in der netzwerkbrücke sein.
Achja,und sorry,das ich dir nicht den genauen laut der optionen sagen kann,aber ich benutze seit ende 2007 kein xp mehr.


----------



## Pydná (20. Juni 2009)

Ungefähre informationen reichen mir schon aus, bin nicht ganz unwissend. Habe auch selber schon eine wenig rumgebastelt in der Zeit aber noch kein 100% ergebniss.

Probiere jetzt mal deine Variante aus, sieht ganz gut aus.

LG Pydná


----------

